# Female diet plan



## mac762339 (Nov 26, 2007)

Im trying to help a friend with a simple diet plan. She is 5'4 155lbs.She is not currentlly working out but has great natural muscle tone (freakish).She is going to  add like 30 minutes of cardio a day were she is doing nothing now. I have her at 120grams carbs 100grams protien and 30 grams fat. Are these good numbers for someone in her situation. If anyone can help me to tweak these around if there off would be greatly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## mac762339 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow no one got anything on this?


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 7, 2007)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> Im trying to help a friend with a simple diet plan. She is 5'4 155lbs.She is not currentlly working out but has great natural muscle tone (freakish).She is going to  add like 30 minutes of cardio a day were she is doing nothing now. I have her at 120grams carbs 100grams protien and 30 grams fat. Are these good numbers for someone in her situation. If anyone can help me to tweak these around if there off would be greatly appreciated.Thanks





whats her goals,,,fitness model look or female bodybuilder look?


----------



## mac762339 (Dec 7, 2007)

Really just to loose like 10 pounds.This chick does'nt lift a wieght. I sware a decent diet 3 months of training and she could win a natural body building show hands down. Her traps would make most guys at my gym jealous no doubt. But just lookin right now to drop a couple pounds and mabey some inches on her waist. But hey Alin thanks for replying to this man. I thank you and she thanks you.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 11, 2007)

10 pounds is very possible. She could probably do this with clean diet and walking 3 x week for 30minutes. Does she have any interest in weight training.?


----------



## mac762339 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes but she got two kids and she is a single mom. Im getting her there she is very interested in getting back to the gym.


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 16, 2008)

*gyms*

A lot of gyms have daycares now to help women in her situation out. The YMCA is wonderful for someone like her. Plus getting her kids in the habit of exercise will only benefit them as well.


----------



## oldfella (Feb 28, 2008)

Put her on 1 gm of protein per lb of BW. Drop the carbs to around 90-100 per day and up the good fats to around 70gms per day. Do not get her to eat carbs in the PM. She should eat all her carbs by around 2pm and then just proteins and good fats. Green veg only at night with chicken, fish of meat. Drink plenty of water and get her to go to the gym.


----------



## mac762339 (Feb 28, 2008)

^Thanks man.


----------

